# Code on front frame rail?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

More curious than anything... I found the number 6-D28-C40 on the inside of the right front frame rail on my 66 (in-between the engine cross member and bumper). Anyone know what this code means?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm guessing that the 6-D28 is the manufacturing date code for April 28th, 1966.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That makes sense at least. The vin ought to be on top of the frame rail, driver's side rear behind the wheels. At least that's where it is on my 69.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*frame*

My number is in the same spot as Bears'- crisp and clean. ('66 Lemans convertible)


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Did some googling and have not found anything on the front rail number. Car was built in March of 66, or at least when it was ordered, so I suppose April 66 could be accurate. There has been some cobbled up welding at one time in the past 40 years around the upper control arm, which I am fixing now. based on some damage to the original hood, looks like it had some front-end damage, and then tweaked on the frame rack (which likely explains the cracks behind the lower control arm mounts). The front frame & engine cradle were orange, which I assume was either "chevy orange" from a replaced clip, or someone went with a "tiger orange" theme at some point. The front body mounts felt like they had been in for 46 years as I twisted one off replacing them, so doubt it every had a new clip.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------

